
Google+ approaching 20m users in less than three weeks, analysis shows - jjhageman
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jul/21/google-plus-20-million-users
======
j_col
Not suprising considering who is behind it, and how much free press they are
getting for their efforts (wish my own startup was getting as much press
lovin'). Will be interesting to see how many of these users are there to stay
though, and become active users. For example, I started to use it but stopped
engaging once I realized there was no way I could import my Twitter updates,
like I can with Facebook and LinkedIn.

There are many shortcomings in the platform if you look for them, but very few
in the media are highlighting these because they are too busy reporting user
growth figures like this article...

